# FinalRecovery لمن يريد استرجاع ملفاته بعد الفورمات



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*FinalRecovery لمن يريد استرجاع ملفاته بعد الفورمات*

برنامج اكثر من رائع ... حاصل على العديد من الجوائز برنامج اليوم هو مخصص لإسترجاع الملفات والبيانات التي ألغيت أو أرسلت الى سلة المهملات ويمكنه أيضاً إسترجاع الملفات بعد الفورمات المعمول بنظام FAT12, FAT16, FAT32 ,NTFS  كما يمكنه عمل إزالة للبرامج بحيث لا يمكن إسترجاعها يتميز البرنامج بصغر حجمه حيث لا يتجاوز 1 ميغا 
لمزيد من المعلومات :
موقع البرنامج  


للحصول على البرنامج اضغط هنا  

الكراك اذا احتاج الامر  

تحياتى​


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------

